
GAO report on the Library of Congress (2015) [pdf] - Tomte
http://www.gao.gov/assets/670/669367.pdf
======
blakesterz
Really interesting to read over the highlights:

[http://www.gao.gov/products/GAO-15-315](http://www.gao.gov/products/GAO-15-315)

The LoC is a HUGE organization but reading this example makes me wonder what's
happening there... " For example, while the inventory identifies over 18,000
computers currently in use, officials stated that the Library has fewer than
6,500. Until the Library addresses these weaknesses, its ability to make
informed decisions will be impaired."

~~~
niels_olson
> The LoC is a HUGE organization

That's an interesting observation. From inside the federal government, the LoC
seems also embarrassingly small. I'm guessing that between 18,000 and 6,500,
the 6,500 number comes from the number of actual employees, and they have gone
through 2 tech refreshes without de-accessioning the old computers.

6,500 is not that big for a government org. It's problem about average, maybe
a bit on the big side if they're all under one roof, but not all-caps HUGE.

~~~
blakesterz
I guess I'm thinking about libraries here. The LoC is a HUGE library.

------
niels_olson
Wait a minute... Debbie Wasserman Schultz? The same DWS that the Sanders
campaign is ostensibly at odds with?

